# Bluwood??



## thenewkid (May 21, 2013)

Anyone know where I can purchase 2x4 bluwood in MA-USA? Not at my locally Home Depot or lowes...

Thanks


----------



## 747 (Feb 11, 2005)

Its a region product. Mostly down south. Nowbody up where i live sells it either.


----------



## Nailbags (Feb 1, 2012)

never heard of till now i googled it and I think it is a sham. once it is cut then it is just like any other type of wood. and I really would not want my home built with pesticides impregnated lumber.


----------



## forcedreno2012 (Nov 9, 2012)

Don't know about Bluewood but I saw some neon pink stuff and Lowes the other day down here. Clashed with my green overalls so I gave it a pass :laughing:


----------



## frenchelectrican (Apr 12, 2006)

I know Mike Holmes in Canada tv show he did use the bluewood products alot.

But not all the area will get this bleuwood style due the cost and how common the item they can carry in the large lumber store.

Merci,
Marc


----------



## thenewkid (May 21, 2013)

frenchelectrican said:


> I know Mike Holmes in Canada tv show he did use the bluewood products alot.
> 
> But not all the area will get this bleuwood style due the cost and how common the item they can carry in the large lumber store.
> 
> ...


Thank u for info ... U know any other 2x4 wood that wood be similar they would sell in most US states ?


----------



## Nailbags (Feb 1, 2012)

Thing is I would never build a home impregnated with chemicals in my home. Sorry not worth the risk of cancer or other health problems. Yes I know about VOC's But to build with wood impregnated with fungicides and pesticides just gives me the thought of "oh it is safe" like they said about agent orange, and formaldehyde in glues and the stuff they buried at love cannel NY. I am very leery of new things like that.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

What is it your trying to build that you think you need it for?


----------



## thenewkid (May 21, 2013)

joecaption said:


> What is it your trying to build that you think you need it for?


Redoing basement and didn't want to use PT wood against concrete which is code required in my town unless I can find something else for bottom board against concrete ......tks


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Just use a pressure treat board for the bottom plate. The walls studs should never be indirect contact with the foundation walls.


----------



## thenewkid (May 21, 2013)

joecaption said:


> Just use a pressure treat board for the bottom plate. The walls studs should never be indirect contact with the foundation walls.


Sound good ....will just do that then ...... I just put 2 inch foam against concrete


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Put the foam under the bottom plate also even if PT.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

And why would you need foam?


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Probably overkill but I would do it anyway. Call it insurance.


----------



## thenewkid (May 21, 2013)

ToolSeeker said:


> Probably overkill but I would do it anyway. Call it insurance.


Going to put a strip of thin foam under PT ..... Does anyone know what I do at the top of the concrete? The 2" inch foam is to the top of the concrete but you have that space between the concrete and the wood at the very top.....just put a 2inch foam flat on it? ...... I can provided pictures if necessary ....


----------



## jrepp44 (Jan 6, 2010)

I think there may be some confusion with the word "foam". I believe there are two different types you may want to use - rigid (board type) or spray foam behind the wall studs, and "Sill-Seal" roll gasket which comes in 4" or 6" wide rolls about 1/4" thick x 50' length to use under your bottom (sill) plates.


----------

